# = Gekitou Ninja Taisen 4 Translation Manual OUT! =



## NL|MegaMika (Dec 9, 2005)

Okay, like last year I made a full color Translation Manual for Naruto: Gekitou Ninja Taisen 4 on GameCube.

Download it here (no registering, passwords or whatever): http://search.deviantart.com/searchcraft/?cmd=1&offset=0&search=neji+and+tenten 

Notes:
* Not much images this time to create enough space to add ALL mission descriptions.
* Hope you'll like the new style, wanted to do something different.
* If you find even the slightest thing you'd think should be changed, do not hesitate to let me know in this topic. I'll read it and if worth editing all files to v1.1, I will.
* Please do not hotlink to the file but forward people to my website.

Enjoy and don't forget there's many, many hours of work in this small thing!


----------



## Knight of Fate (Dec 9, 2005)

Thanks~ I really needed those!


----------



## FFLN (Dec 9, 2005)

Thanks alot.


----------



## NL|MegaMika (Dec 10, 2005)

110 visitors in one day, not bad ^^


----------



## yatesl (Dec 15, 2005)

:-O You God.


----------



## NL|MegaMika (Dec 19, 2005)

Haha, I'd wish ^^


----------



## Carnith (Dec 27, 2005)

I can't Seem to get it open with anything... Anyone got ideas?


----------



## Kiba_and_Pals (Dec 27, 2005)

Im having the same problem. What do I open it with!?!?


----------



## FriskyTanuki (Dec 28, 2005)

Great job, thanks for the new manual!

For those that can't open it, try  to open it. It worked fine for me.


----------



## splendedwarrior (Dec 28, 2005)

I needed that very much, since im gonna get this game in a week  . Good job, rep up 4 U!


----------



## Yoshi (Dec 30, 2005)

Dude thankyou so much, way better than the one I had been using!


----------



## RuizuTatakau (Feb 9, 2008)

*Mission Mode Translation QUESTION!*

Heres my deal... S-RANK MISSION 4 your translation says "KO 30 WITH SUPER, FINISH" I KO'd 9 and got to CS2 Sasuke at the 10th round and I used my special to KO him and after I did the game went back to the MAIN MENU so basically im asking is your translation correct?


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 9, 2008)

thanks since my Japanese club won't be able to play GNt EX 2 anymore now that we got Brawl so it'll be back to GNT4


----------



## NL|MegaMika (Mar 24, 2008)

RuizuTatakau said:


> Heres my deal... S-RANK MISSION 4 your translation says "KO 30 WITH SUPER, FINISH" I KO'd 9 and got to CS2 Sasuke at the 10th round and I used my special to KO him and after I did the game went back to the MAIN MENU so basically im asking is your translation correct?



If I remember correctly (years ago since I played the mission mode), you have to put the numer of rounds at maximum (since 10 characters times 2 rounds makes 20, which means 30 is impossible).

After that, play the mission and KO 30 opponents using a super (booooring), after which you have to finish the mode by beating CS2 Sasuke. This should do the trick. Good luck!


----------

